
PewDiePie reaches 50M YouTube subscribers - martell
https://www.youtube.com/user/PewDiePie
======
martell
Apparently he will delete his youtube account tomorrow 5pm GMT in protest to
the latest round of youtubes suggestion changes.

[https://twitter.com/pewdiepie/status/806981139399405569](https://twitter.com/pewdiepie/status/806981139399405569)

------
Cozumel
He needs YT a lot more than they need whoever this guy is. Colour me cynical
but this sounds like shameless advertising on his part, just hitches his wagon
to the latest 'protest'.

~~~
martell
That is probably true for the platform as a whole but if there is another
platform for content creators and he moves there and brings other major
content creators with him their traffic would take a large hit. This is
directly related to advertising where google makes all of its money.

I see room for another platform for this kind of creator much like how
twitch.tv is to game streaming. Youtube has always seemed out of place for
this offering. There is always room for many sub categories of videos to
branch away from the one fits all platform that is youtube.

~~~
djsumdog
I mean sure this is one of the larger players, but there are lots of large
players.

If you owe the bank 1 million, the bank owns you. If you owe the bank 1
trillion, you own the bank (the metaphor works great when you compare the US
to China).

Even with his revenue stream gone, Google will still be fine with YouTube
being a platform they control. It would take several content creators of his
influence to make a dent.

(I honestly never heard of him until today. 50 million subscribers? Cool story
bro).

YouTube is a walled garden and a double edge sword. It's very difficult to get
that kind of audience without using their platform just due to their market
share.

